# is my doe kidding



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had bought a doe and a one month old kid 5 months ago. The people who sold them to me said she was due any time. I have done a lot of research on kidding but not sure I'm doing it right . I have been checking her ligaments I think. It feels like bones to me so I think I'm doing it wrong. Im not sure how big udders get before kidding , her belly is huge and her female parts are puffy but no other signs. I need to know if the ligaments feel like bones or am I feeling something elsd


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ligaments will feel like a pencil in the soft space on either side of the tail. 

Udder in most does will get large and the teats will appear plump and full when close to delivery.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I was having a hard time figuring out ligaments to but I think I've got it now. If you feel on you're other goat first (the one that isn't pregnant) and feel down the spine to the tail. It will feel like pencils on either side of the spine down to the tail head. When you're pregnant doe starts loosing hers it will feel softer and the ligs will get shorter. It's hard to know until it happens I think. My preg doe started loosing hers two days ago. The only way I know is from checking her every day and comparing to my other goats. It'll feel like her back end is getting kind of mushy. I hope that helps!


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

I will post pictures and y'all can decide


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

These are the pictures I could get


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

Heres more


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

The pics are blurry but from what i can see of her udder she still has some filling to do. Is this her first kidding?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesnt look preg to me, unless he was very recently bred.


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

ThisLittlePygmyFarm said:


> I was having a hard time figuring out ligaments to but I think I've got it now. If you feel on you're other goat first (the one that isn't pregnant) and feel down the spine to the tail. It will feel like pencils on either side of the spine down to the tail head. When you're pregnant doe starts loosing hers it will feel softer and the ligs will get shorter. It's hard to know until it happens I think. My preg doe started loosing hers two days ago. The only way I know is from checking her every day and comparing to my other goats. It'll feel like her back end is getting kind of mushy. I hope that helps!


Did you see the pictures


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

nancy d said:


> She doesnt look preg to me, unless he was very recently bred.


Oh she's pregnant I can feel the babies.


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

JaLyn said:


> The pics are blurry but from what i can see of her udder she still has some filling to do. Is this her first kidding?


Ya it was hard to take a picture she don't like me back there. The people I got her from said they bred her 5 months ago


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

JaLyn said:


> The pics are blurry but from what i can see of her udder she still has some filling to do. Is this her first kidding?


No I think her second kidding


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

She doesn't look prego to me either. You said you bought her five months ago. And unless she has been bred since you have had her she should look much bigger and with a bigger udder as well.


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

I know she's pregnant I can feel and see the babies move


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

On what side are you feeling the babies? On the left side is the rumen...and sometimes that can feel like a baby...


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

gmsoap said:


> On what side are you feeling the babies? On the left side is the rumen...and sometimes that can feel like a baby...


The right side I can feel a big knot then it moves


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Her udder looks half full. Like a weaned off nanny. It the 5 month old her kid my I ask?


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

Well...that is strange for sure.....how long have you been able to feel the baby? She hasn't had any access to a buck at all in the last 5 months??


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

To me her vulva looks swollen, and her bag also looks like it has something in there. She can either be bred and due anytime or be in heat and have a little bit of a fleshy udder. Just keep a close eye on her for the next couple weeks and try to keep feeling her tendons.


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

lazykranch said:


> Her udder looks half full. Like a weaned off nanny. It the 5 month old her kid my I ask?


6 months


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is her today


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I know NOTHING about this topic, but wanna know what others think!

If it were me, I would think there is SOMETHING going on!


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mystica25 said:


> I know NOTHING about this topic, but wanna know what others think!
> 
> If it were me, I would think there is SOMETHING going on!


I can't feel any ligaments anymore or what I thought was ligaments lol. Not many people thought she was even pregnant


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Her vulva looks like it's getting looser, with the pervious pictures I wasn't sure she's pregnant, but if she's opening up like that (I can't quite tell if she is or not from the picture) then I would say she's pregnant & due pretty soon!
Watch for amber colored goop.


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

KymberLeAnn said:


> Her vulva looks like it's getting looser, with the pervious pictures I wasn't sure she's pregnant, but if she's opening up like that (I can't quite tell if she is or not from the picture) then I would say she's pregnant & due pretty soon!
> Watch for amber colored goop.


How soon do u think?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I think her udder looks like it's filling but her belly's not that big so guessing maybe she's carrying a single. Have you actually had her a full 5 months with no possible contact with another buck during that time? If yes, then she must be due immediately or not pregnant at all. Hope you have babies soon!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

What type of goat is she? My goat that is a fainter just kidded two days ago, her udder is not very big and looks just a bit bigger than your girls. It has plenty of milk and she had a single. I think you will have a kid soon. Good luck


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

In our cattle, having a single baby in position they look unbred, I'd guess baby is in position? Any discharge? Is she eating?


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

minibarn said:


> I think her udder looks like it's filling but her belly's not that big so guessing maybe she's carrying a single. Have you actually had her a full 5 months with no possible contact with another buck during that time? If yes, then she must be due immediately or not pregnant at all. Hope you have babies soon!


Ya I got her in October or november and I put her with another buck about a month after I got her


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> In our cattle, having a single baby in position they look unbred, I'd guess baby is in position? Any discharge? Is she eating?


Not really any discharge ya she's eating but acting like a baby. She's usually not a social goat with me but now follows me and wants me to pet her alot


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

She looks pretty open to me. Actually her girly bits (lol) look just like my doe's. I could feel just tiny bit of ligs this morning. Mine def looks much wider than yours but I don't think belly size means all that much other than she may only have one since she's so small. Also I've read that a lot of goats udders don't fill up until right after they give birth. Looks like we both might have babies very soon!


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

fainthearted said:


> What type of goat is she? My goat that is a fainter just kidded two days ago, her udder is not very big and looks just a bit bigger than your girls. It has plenty of milk and she had a single. I think you will have a kid soon. Good luck


She's a pygmy goat. Her udders arnt huge but looks bigger than yesterday. She's already has a single about 6 months ago


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

ThisLittlePygmyFarm said:


> She looks pretty open to me. Actually her girly bits (lol) look just like my doe's. I could feel just tiny bit of ligs this morning. Mine def looks much wider than yours but I don't think belly size means all that much other than she may only have one since she's so small. Also I've read that a lot of goats udders don't fill up until right after they give birth. Looks like we both might have babies very soon!


Well this whole time I could feel them now I feel none and she's sunken in the back. She looks huge to me but this is my first time so I was hoping she would have more than one


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not sure when my doe was bred, but mine has had a full udder for a good 4 weeks now, so I know how you feel! Ahh! Lol this pic was a week or so ago, she's getting huge! For having had several sets of kids, I think it's odd she filled so early? Still no discharge and is eating well. I thought she would kid by Christmas haha


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> I'm not sure when my doe was bred, but mine has had a full udder for a good 4 weeks now, so I know how you feel! Ahh! Lol this pic was a week or so ago, she's getting huge! For having had several sets of kids, I think it's odd she filled so early? Still no discharge and is eating well. I thought she would kid by Christmas haha


I guess they will have them when they do lol . I've been checking on mine every hour see if any changes


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

trisha004 said:


> Ya I got her in October or november and I put her with another buck about a month after I got her


In that case, my guess is that she'll wait at least another week or 2. Good luck!


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

20 min ago


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh congrats!! (=


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

They are beautiful!! Congratulations! Are they does or bucks?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats! I just found this and am SO happy that she was pregnant. Good for you knowing your doe so well!

What did she have?


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

goat luver 101 said:


> They are beautiful!! Congratulations! Are they does or bucks?


Doe and buck


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

So happy for you! Hopefully my babies come soon!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

summerdreamer71 said:


> So happy for you! Hopefully my babies come soon!


She had them today


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> She had them today


Yours did ?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats on the babies! I was so excited for you! I have always read that some does wont have an udder until after kids are born! So glad she had them and they are adorable!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

trisha004 said:


> Yours did ?


No


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> No


Sorry they will soon . No one thought mine was even pregnant and an hour later 2 beautiful babies was born


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> She had them today


Ya she had them about 4pm right after I posted the pic of her pooch lol


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulations!! 

It is nice to know that my "gut" is sorta right, so when mine get ready I may have an idea when NOT to go into work!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Very cool! Congrats


----------

